# Do I need to grow up



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok I need to vent a wee bit, I'm one of these people who loves to act like a child at times,:chili: I love to have good ol' belly laughs, love to act silly around my grandkids, try and beat them at their computer games(spend hours trying to beat em lol) and they still win:HistericalSmiley:I love to sing silly songs I make up, I love having many nicknames for everyone I know:HistericalSmiley: I worry some but chose to leave it all at God's feet, trusting him with my life. I'm a simple person not the smartest cookie, but I have chosen to have fun through life, just being silly at times, well tonight I was in my backyard with Matilda, I threw her ball and said loudly "you go girl, you silly ol' squirell", my dh said I was way to loud, he gave me a dirty look and went in the house and closed the door.:huh: He looks at life so different from me, he always takes things very serious and never thinks good things come his way, he has told me to grow up and start taking life more serious.
I do take many things serious, just not the things he feels I should, geeze he can worry enough for both of us. I get judged alot by him, I just wish he would let down his wall and enjoy every moment we have here. One day we will all pass on, so why worry all the time? I want my life to be fun and full of love for others. Do you think I need to grow up?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, you keep being the same sweet wonderful person you are.:hugging: There need to more people like you that enjoys life and what it has to offer and not take every little thing so seriously. I love you girlfriend.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

No you don't...... He married you because of the special positive person you are. You just need to remind him of that :tender: There are way too many serious people around. We need more light hearted ones like you.

My Mum and Dad taught me to be like that too. Mum does lots of silly things like pretending she has a huge limp to embarrass us, or trying on dozens of hats in a shop and killing herself laughing. I have an aspidistra plant that I bought when I was with her and it was really quite large, as I was going through the mall I caught someone with it and she laughed so hard that I kinda intentionally caught a few more people with it. :blush: I smile every time I look at it now. Dad never stops joking and teasing the ladies in the shops. Even Mum used to feel a bit embarrassed at how he carried on, but then one day she realized that everyone loved him.

So no, don't change :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't you dare change yourself.

I wish that I would've grown up with a grandma as fun as you. My grandma is an old school teacher that takes every aspect of life seriously. I haven't seen her in years. I never looked forward to seeing her when I was little, as she would never let us have any fun. She believed that children should be seen but not heard. You keep on being a wonderful grandma and keep enjoying life like every person needs to learn to do. Dh needs to take a page out of your wonderful, fun-loving book.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Heck no! You don't need to grow up- you're a very sweet and positive adult and have every right to enjoy life the way you are doing so. You're not hurting anyone at all and I think it's great that you have fun with life. I also tend to be the less serious half of my relationship and it's sad sometimes to not get a genuine laugh when I know I said something funny or am having a good time, but I'm learning to live with it and tell the story to others who enjoy my sense of humor. Keep on being yourself - I for one, think you are great


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There is nothing like having a really huge belly laugh or even, dare I saw, a spit take or drink coming out your nose kind of hilarious, silly moment.:smrofl::smrofl: I used to love when my DS was a little boy and he'd get that big laugh that just came from the depths of his soul. They were magic moments. Thinking of my mom today and growing up, my family used to carry on so at our farm (movie night in the dining room) that one aunt or another would go tearing out of the room to the bathroom and tears would run down our cheeks .:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We would play practlical jokes on everyone and oh how we laughed. It was all silly but now that I think back to it and my mom- those were some of the memories I treasure most.

A sense of humor, kindness and compassion are the keys to getting through life in my book with all three being a home run. If you've got one it's good, if you've got two it's great and if you've got all three you've got it made. You've got them all, Paula. So just enjoy life and let your DH do all the worrying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so tired tonight - consequently I was not going to log on - that is, until I saw this post.

From the short time that I have been here, I’d say that you are just about as*perfectly* positive as a person can be - that is a compelling quiality. 

Goodnight,

Allie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, NO NO NO you don't need to grow up. You already have but you are one of those exceptional people who have the best of both. Your husband should be glad you are the very way you are. You are wonderfully positive and refreshing. You should never worry about the little things and should enjoy every minute just like you're doing. I don't think he'll change but you shouldn't either!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Who says you have to grow up???? Let me at him/her! I'll rip him to shreds...throw him around and then pounce on him.....all _five_ pounds of me...let me at him, where is he?....grrrrrrrrrrr. :angry:
:good post - perfectYour a 10 in my book, don't change Paula ...love ya, Dianne


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I come play at your house Paula? I use to be silly & have fun that way too,before I grew up. DH was always way too serious & didn't know how to loosen up.He'd give me "the look"& make me feel foolish. He's still the same, & I think I got more like him.Even my friends & family seem to be much more serious now. I miss those days of bellylaughs & acting silly & joking around. So don't change, enjoy life & be happy just being you.:grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

You better not grow up! I refuse to grow up. I love doing what some people would consider "childish". Sometimes there's nothing better than just having fun. I'm sorry, but your husband sounds like an old fuddy-duddy. Too bad he can't lighten up a bit. I'd say, just be yourself, and if he doesn't like it he can go in a different room or something. The world is just too dark and depressing to be serious all the time.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope! I think HE does!

My husband is the same way. He can't understand the bond Vi and I have and why I act the way I do around her. He's from an old school family and he's almost 7 years older than me, so our views on things are different a lot of times.

You do your thing girl, just let what he says and does roll right off your back


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, my friend, I'm right there with you and Jerry sounds the same as your DH. Sometimes he's fun and makes silly jokes, but for the most part he's very serious. His favorite topics are politics (which we don't agree on) and his health (which I'm tired of dwelling on). He loves to lecture everyone about his political views which is boring to all. And he gets upset over the most trivial things, imho.

Like you, I want my life to be fun and want to look at the silly/funny LITTLE things that make me happy. We all have enough stress and challenges in our lives and need to grab the fun in little things whenever we can. There's so much to enjoy in life and it's sad for those that don't -- not for us that do.

You keep right on being happy, silly, funny, sweet you and you'll live much longer than DH will.

I'll share a little story with you. Jerry had a confrontation with someone on Monday this week about Nellie (black lab). It was resolved and not really a big deal, but he stayed up all night thinking about it and by Tuesday morning he was so upset that he wanted to go back and have it out with the guy. Luckily he called me first and I talked to him, calmed him down and told him to "let it go" and move on with life. After talking to me he was much better. Guess I just don't understand why he makes mountains out of molehills.

Anyway, I do get critized when I'm being too boisterous in Jerry's eyes. It used to hurt me a lot, but now I just think -- "he's the one missing out on the fun -- not me".

Laughter is great for all of us, so if our DHs choose to be sour pusses, it's their loss. We just need to keep on having fun in life.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Stay young at heart paula ..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Paula, I for one, feel so blessed to know you no matter in what capacity, and I see that I am not alone.

Ahhh they say oppisties attract, so just wave your soft loving happy heart his way and trust me some of it will rub off.

You are a delight to this forum, and I am sure to all you know you, especially DH.

I love you Paula, for who God blessed you to be, so why question that? Right?

Much love and many hugs. You bring hope and love to my heart imgaine what you bring fortunate enough to be close to you.

Love ya.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope!! That would be changing who you are and you are perfect!

Everyone needs to have fun and act like a child!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I just bought a hula hoop so you can come here to play anytime. Don't change...as Christine said good things will rub off.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> No you don't...... He married you because of the special positive person you are. You just need to remind him of that :tender: There are way too many serious people around. We need more light hearted ones like you.
> 
> My Mum and Dad taught me to be like that too. Mum does lots of silly things like pretending she has a huge limp to embarrass us, or trying on dozens of hats in a shop and killing herself laughing. I have an aspidistra plant that I bought when I was with her and it was really quite large, as I was going through the mall I caught someone with it and she laughed so hard that I kinda intentionally caught a few more people with it. :blush: I smile every time I look at it now. Dad never stops joking and teasing the ladies in the shops. Even Mum used to feel a bit embarrassed at how he carried on, but then one day she realized that everyone loved him.
> 
> So no, don't change :thumbsup:


Yeah! What she said! :yes:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My hubby can be so serious at times. He tells me he married me because I make him laugh and he can always count on me. He doesn't see the good things that come in his life sometimes,blinded by what he wants instead of seeing what he has. We both grew up poor so I'm thankful for what I have. I see so many who don't have...
Maybe it's a guy thing...
He's starting to loosen up a bit.Impending retirement is making him ancy.

Your body grows ,you can't control that but your spirit and joy of life doesn't have to...
I heard somewhere,to dance like no one is watching and sing like no one is listening,have fun in life don't worry about what others think...I figure as long as you aren't hurting anyone,why not?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula, you are grown up!! you have grown up into the positive, loving, playful, wonderful person that you are!! dont you change!!:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I think you've grown up just fine! People like you who enjoy life are much more fun to be around than the serious ones! Stay just the way you are!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ok I need to vent a wee bit, I'm one of these people who loves to act like a child at times,:chili: I love to have good ol' belly laughs, love to act silly around my grandkids, try and beat them at their computer games(spend hours trying to beat em lol) and they still win:HistericalSmiley:I love to sing silly songs I make up, I love having many nicknames for everyone I know:HistericalSmiley: I worry some but chose to leave it all at God's feet, trusting him with my life. I'm a simple person not the smartest cookie, but I have chosen to have fun through life, just being silly at times, well tonight I was in my backyard with Matilda,* I threw her ball and said loudly "you go girl, you silly ol' squirell"*, my dh said I was way to loud, he gave me a dirty look and went in the house and closed the door.:huh: He looks at life so different from me, he always takes things very serious and never thinks good things come his way, he has told me to grow up and start taking life more serious.
> I do take many things serious, just not the things he feels I should, geeze he can worry enough for both of us. I get judged alot by him, I just wish he would let down his wall and enjoy every moment we have here. One day we will all pass on, so why worry all the time? I want my life to be fun and full of love for others. Do you think I need to grow up?


Sounds perfectly normal to me!!!! Maybe your DH was just having a bad case of male PMS? My DH is used to goofy from me, he just laughs. Esp when I start singing to them "potty potty let's go potty" as I walk them out before bedtime. Living in Vegas, we have no property (can pretty much borrow sugar from the neighbors by reaching window to window ;P)... he probably just knows they all think I'm a loon lol


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You are awesome ! We need more people like you in this world !


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> You are awesome ! We need more people like you in this world !


 :amen:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Sweet Paula ... You are grown up. That doesn't mean that you can't be young at heart. I'm young at heart, as you are ... and, there is nothing wrong with that. 

Unfortunately, there are those in life whom, for whatever reason, cannot enjoy, nor see the brighter side of things, as a lot of us are able to do. I think they have to feel secure within themselves, before they can learn to lighten up and have fun ... fun without hurting others, of course. People who put others down, do not feel good about themselves, believe me. It is not about you, Paula.:tender:

Look how many people adore and love you, Paula. Please keep that in mind. And, might I suggest the next time your husband tells you to "grow up" ... that you say something like ... "Oh, lighten up, my love ... life is too short." With time, I think your hubby will realize you are going to be young at heart, no matter what. Being young at heart can be infectious ... let's hope he catches the young at heart happy bug! :sHa_banana: :walklikeanegyptian::goof::dancing banana:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing better then being around someone that has a great
spirit!!! That's you!!! You and your husband balance each
other out that's why your married.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Paula dont u ever ever change how u r.. have fun be silly , be loud , be you , i can guarantee u will be a happier person that way then if u look at everything in a serious manner, the worldhas soo much negative why add to it by being a prude, or being serious. my mom passed away tree yrs ago a day shy of her 58 yrs , my mom acted like she felt if she was happy she wasnt afraid to show it .. she would sing , laugh , dance , impersonate her fav actresses , always always have a huge smile on her face , she played with my kids and got right on the floor , ran thru sprinklers with them , evrything to her was fun n happy , she was a joy n a pleasure to be around.. today we remember her because of her laughing , her endless jokes and stories ... u r perfect the way u are dont ever ever change !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You are perfect the way you are, Paula. I admire people who can see the fun in life and know how to have fun. I tend to be too serious and wish I were more "loose". I think it is wonderful that you are fun loving! Don't change!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone has different personalities. Just be yourself.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh sweetie, that is such a nice memory you have of your Mom...I'm sorry you lost her so young. I lost my Dad a few years ago and he was not as young as your mom, 72, but still considered young..so I know how hard it is to lose someone you love so much. You hold on to those beautiful memories, your mom sounds like she was an extraordinary woman...much like our Paula!:wub:



uniquelovdolce said:


> Paula dont u ever ever change how u r.. have fun be silly , be loud , be you , i can guarantee u will be a happier person that way then if u look at everything in a serious manner, the worldhas soo much negative why add to it by being a prude, or being serious. my mom passed away tree yrs ago a day shy of her 58 yrs , my mom acted like she felt if she was happy she wasnt afraid to show it .. she would sing , laugh , dance , impersonate her fav actresses , always always have a huge smile on her face , she played with my kids and got right on the floor , ran thru sprinklers with them , evrything to her was fun n happy , she was a joy n a pleasure to be around.. today we remember her because of her laughing , her endless jokes and stories ... u r perfect the way u are dont ever ever change !


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You are perfect the way you are. In spirit I'm right there with you, but over the years I've had to temper my fun loving, sometimes boisterous ways at home. Hubby is very serious and has grown up to be a fuddy duddy sometimes - who knew a child of the 60s!!! ROFL Anyway, there's a whole lot more involved including hubby's illnesses, but I'll leave it at that. Anyway, when I can be I am my true self sometimes at home, but more so at work and especially when it's just me and my kids. This may sound sad, but it's true. 

In fact, I was telling someone the other day that if I die before hubby, God forbid (I'm not touching that one), and all my co-workers and friends I've met through work came to my funeral and started talking about me and telling stories - he'd probably think they were at the wrong funeral!!! Sounds morbid, but I found that hilariously funny! 

So, you go on being you - and loving life and having fun and don't let anyone stop you! It really is the only way to "live" and I mean really live.

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula don't change. You know Popeye had it right when it said, "I yam what I yam." If we can't laugh at ourself we would spend way too much time worrying and crying. I think god wants us to enjoy life. He is big enough to handle our worries and sort out the crap. You are a one of a kind and no need to change.

My mom once asked me what I was going to be when I grow up? The only thing I could think of was "old". I think if I ever stop enjoying life I will be too old to enjoy. 

**Mrs. Paula, my mommy always making up silwy songs, talks wike a baby and acts goofy wiff me. Her says funny fings and we pway and haff fun. ~Sassy


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Woa we must be married to he same man . My DH is exactly like yours. I let it roll off of my back though. NO don't you dare change. We like just the way you are!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry36 said:


> Woa we must be married to he same man . My DH is exactly like yours. I let it roll off of my back though. NO don't you dare change. We like just the way you are!!!


Uh-oh. Sounds like a case of polygamy on SM. They're either the same man that many of us are married to or clones...or Pod People.:new_shocked::new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: This could get interesting.:Waiting: 
See that's why a sense of humor is important.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula dear, you are perfect just the way you are. More people need to relax and act silly to find happiness for themselves. They could learn from you.
Here are a couple of quotes I like by unknown people.

"Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we are here we might as well dance." You are dancing.

"Laugh when you can, apologize when you should
and let go of what you can't change.
Kiss slowly, forgive quickly
Play hard, take chances.
Give everything and have no regrets.
Life is too short to be anything but happy."

Love ya Paula.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Uh-oh. Sounds like a case of polygamy on SM. They're either the same man that many of us are married to or clones...or Pod People.:new_shocked::new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: This could get interesting.:Waiting:
> See that's why a sense of humor is important.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yes indeed Susan!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Paula, bless your kind, fun-loving, heart :wub: 
So nope, never change. You can't, anyway. It's who you are, and why I love you. 

You know, when I started my new job, several months ago, the other employees thought I was flippin' crazy. Well, I am, and that's why the owner hired me. I think outside of the box. I think "Jack-In-The-Box" :HistericalSmiley:

We love you dearly, my friend. Hey, let's stay "young" together.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Forever young---says it all!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Susan, you are a RIOT!!!! :smrofl: I love your sense of humor. My hubby is more on the serious side too. I think we need to investigate this further. Perhaps send Tyler and Rocky out to spy on all the husbands in question. :behindsofa:




Snowbody said:


> Uh-oh. Sounds like a case of polygamy on SM. They're either the same man that many of us are married to or clones...or Pod People.:new_shocked::new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: This could get interesting.:Waiting:
> See that's why a sense of humor is important.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, you have a terrific outlook on life and the path you have chosen is wonderful. Tell your husband that he can do all the serious worrying for the both of you. Why would he even say that to you because you were having fun and probably he did not know how.......sometimes it is the way we are brought up. Don't change, we like you just the way you are!!!!:heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Paula, you have a terrific outlook on life and the path you have chosen is wonderful. Tell your husband that he can do all the serious worrying for the both of you. Why would he even say that to you because you were having fun and probably he did not know how.......sometimes it is the way we are brought up. Don't change, we like you just the way you are!!!!:heart:


Paula, I'm in 100% agreement with what Dianne said.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Uh-oh. Sounds like a case of polygamy on SM. They're either the same man that many of us are married to or clones...or Pod People.:new_shocked::new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley: This could get interesting.:Waiting:
> See that's why a sense of humor is important.


 
Now this is really scary!! Paula....your husband's name doesn't happen to be....Stan...does it:w00t:????? He's the grumpiest person I know....and I embarrass him all the time.

I've always felt that life is what you make it, and I always chose to live mine having a good time too!!!!! :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

No, don't change a thing about you Paula!! I love you just the way you are!! :wub:

Sounds like hubby needs to LIGHTEN up!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you can always send him to my house and let him listen to how I talk to Perri sometimes... he'll think you are quite normal then LOL!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Paula - you are the sweetest, kindest, most amazing women I know .. you are always there with a cheer or prayer just when someone needs it ..no don't change - BE YOURSELF .. men are like that - my husband has his silly days but sometimes I find something really funny, I mean really funny and he just smiles where I am laughing my head off ...
Love ya girlfriend xoxoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh sweetie, that is such a nice memory you have of your Mom...I'm sorry you lost her so young. I lost my Dad a few years ago and he was not as young as your mom, 72, but still considered young..so I know how hard it is to lose someone you love so much. You hold on to those beautiful memories, your mom sounds like she was an extraordinary woman...much like our Paula!:wub:


thanks hon , those r the things i remember , so paula dont u dare change !!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I think you sound like a GOOD silly Mom or Grandma.  

My husband is actually more silly than I am and I try to let him be, but sometimes when it's too early in the morning I can't take another "Hey....if it's called REality, does that mean we're just doing 'ality' over again?" It wouldn't be so bad except that he actually wants an ANSWER to that. How do you answer that? We had to stop carpooling in the mornings cause we'd get into fights cause he was too silly and cheerful and I was cranky. You gotta live and learn and sometimes adjust.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

ENJOY your life, Paula!!!!!!!!! I'm learning to after having suppressed it for so long. GOD put the joy in our hearts. Why in the world do we need to suppress it???? I have no doubt that when the occassion calls for grown up behavior, you do so. Besides, who gets to define "grown up"? 13 year old girls have a totally different definition of "grown up." Have fun!


----------

